# Cheddar & Devon



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Investigating a dog floof:


















Hanging out with Tynan:


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

So cute! I love Tynan's looks...is he a Lab?


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Time Bandit said:


> So cute! I love Tynan's looks...is he a Lab?


Yes he's got Lab in him.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Labs are great...very goofy and friendly breed.  You have a very lovely furry family there.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

These two kittens make a gorgeous pairing. Love the investigation photo. I hope you get to keep both as they have become so bonded to each other


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh and your dog is gorgeous. Always had a soft spot for labs and lab mixes


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I think Tynan is looking like, "how did we get kitties?" They are all adorable.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Time Bandit said:


> Labs are great...very goofy and friendly breed.  You have a very lovely furry family there.


 I too love the Labs and mixes thereof. 



Jenny bf said:


> These two kittens make a gorgeous pairing. Love the investigation photo. I hope you get to keep both as they have become so bonded to each other


 I'm in no rush to have Devon adopted. If no interest sparks, that's fine by me :lol:



Jenny bf said:


> Ooh and your dog is gorgeous. Always had a soft spot for labs and lab mixes


 Thank you 



cat owner again said:


> I think Tynan is looking like, "how did we get kitties?" They are all adorable.


 For a dog that has never ever been around cats or kittens, he sure has come around. Every now and again I catch him interacting and when he sees i'm watching he's like "Me? No I haven't fallen for the kittens..." I guess he's trying to keep up with the bad-ass persona he tries to pull off, but it never works. :lol:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Devon is SO cute!! I love the second pic with the big "who, me?" eyes.  I think I missed something though - is he the last feral kitten that you were trying to trap, or had he already been caught?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are so adorable!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Cheddar and Devon are just ADORABLE, and so is your doggy!!


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

spirite said:


> Devon is SO cute!! I love the second pic with the big "who, me?" eyes.  I think I missed something though - is he the last feral kitten that you were trying to trap, or had he already been caught?


Yes, Devon was the last kitten. I accidentally left him behind when I caught the others to send to rescue.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cheddar, it sounds more like accidentally "deliberately" left behind!!


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Cheddar, it sounds more like accidentally "deliberately" left behind!!


If it was "accidentally deliberately" I would have ended up with all this too :lol:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG!! I'm surprised you resisted all that CUTENESS!!
Such Precious little ones!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So much cuteness!!!! Gahhhhh, my heart can't take it!


----------



## Princess Kitty (Aug 26, 2014)

Such cuties ! I have a special "aaw" for Devon! Such a gorgeous little face and his fur is beautiful! Both are adorable!!


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

It was hard to let them go, even though I only had them for a very short time. I had named them all, but they got changed as soon as they were taken into rescue. Also, all were adopted even before they were of age to be adopted out and before they were even posted on their website.


----------

